# IBI in Malaga



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Just a quicky

Anyone have a stab at what the IBI in Malaga area us for a €100k house. Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

IME there is no definitive amount. Think how council tax works in the UK, it depends on so many factors. That said, IBI, in general isnt as expensive as the UK council tax

Jo xxx


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok thanks. I thought there was a set percentage applied to Cadastral value which differed by region


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Ok thanks. I thought there was a set percentage applied to Cadastral value which differed by region



TBH, I dont know how its valued. I do know that we lived in several different places within the Malaga region, all of a comparable size and value........ ish, three were in the campo and two were in urbs (altho our landlords always paid the IBI), it wasnt the same for any of them. The urb properties were more expensive. I remember one of the campo houses was something ridiculous - €200 a year (something like that lol)

Is there anyway of checking with an agent or the ayuntamiento, or even the owner??

Jo xxx


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for your help

The figures I was given for annual charges for a €100k house in Malaga area were

IBI. €500
BASURA. €100
IRNR ( non resident house tax) €300


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Our IBI (5 Br, 2 Ba House in a village) is €145 but that is in Jaén province where we don't have to pay much for clearing up after tourists and other holidaymakers.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Our IBI (5 Br, 2 Ba House in a village) is €145 but that is in Jaén province where we don't have to pay much for clearing up after tourists and other holidaymakers.


Hmmm. We don't have many tourists to speak of either but our IBI bills are massive by comparison.


.... it just depends (not sure what on though)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

IBI doesn't vary by region, it is different in each and every municipality, and can even vary a lot between houses of a similar size in square metres. It depends on all kinds of factors such as the amount of square metres built, the plot size, where the property is (it's higher for properties in towns where there are lots of amenities to hand and lower for properties in the countryside) and a lot more besides! Some local authorities give discounts for various reasons (in some cases just for being on the padron) and others don't. My IBI bill for a 168sqm 3 bed 2 bath townhouse with no garden should be €528 pa but last year I only paid €280 as my local authority has a discount scheme and also last year the Diputacion de Malaga gave an additional 10% discount for all properties with a catastral value of below €100,000. My local authority craftily lowered the catastral values in our town by 27% so that thousands more homes qualified for the extra discount from Malaga. I don't know yet whether the discount from Malaga is going to be repeated this year, though.

We don't have a separate basura charge in Velez, it is included in the IBI charges.


----------



## Wyldinteriors (Sep 17, 2016)

baldilocks said:


> Our IBI (5 Br, 2 Ba House in a village) is €145 but that is in Jaén province where we don't have to pay much for clearing up after tourists and other holidaymakers.


Hi baldilocks

We are a family of 2 adults and baby and are looking to purchase a property in Jaen. What province would you recommend and also what are the monthly bills as very difficult to find. Property up to a maximum of 100k 

We are looking for bargains and wife speaks fluent Spanish so language barrier not a problem. 

Any help would be appreciated

Kind regards Scott


----------

